# Filter 10x turnover rate



## ltsai (4 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I see that it is often recommended to have a 10x turnover rate. Is this recommendation based on the rated flow rate or the actual rate?

I have a 60x30x30cam tank and I'm thinking of getting a eheim classic 2217 1000 l/h filter for this 54L tank. Will it be too strong?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jun 2013)

10x turnover is based on the filter rating and for high energy tanks. Generally better to go with to much and turn it down a little so your coveted if you need more.


----------



## ian_m (4 Jun 2013)

The 10x also takes into account when the filter has dirty media in it and it's flow rate may be only 50% manufacturers quoted value.


----------



## xim (4 Jun 2013)

ltsai said:


> I have a 60x30x30cam tank and I'm thinking of getting a eheim classic 2217 1000 l/h filter for this 54L tank. Will it be too strong?


 
I would say, yes, plants (especially the taller ones) will sway too much, aesthetic issue.


----------



## Yo-han (4 Jun 2013)

I'm having a Fluval U4 (1000L/u) in the same size tank. With the jet-stream type outlet, flow is too much for plants to stay rooted. With the built in spraybar type outlet the flow is much more gentle and plants could keep in the substrate. So it mostly depends on the outlet. Use a very large diameter outflow or spraybar type and you'll be fine.

Real flow will even be lower with lots of media and a little dirt so I think as long as you don't aim at the plants it will be no problem. But on the other side, a 2213 would be sufficient enough unless you go really high light heavy stocked or so.


----------



## livewire (4 Jun 2013)

Well I am using a APS1000 on the same size tank (in my avatar) and with the spraybar positioned correctly everything is fine.


----------



## bogwood (5 Jun 2013)

I have a 60x45x30, and opted for a eheim output of 1050lph.
I always regard 10x as the minimum to go for.

Surprising how much, media, muck, hardcore and plants slow it down.
However as has already been pointed out, you can adjust the flow, and also play around with your outlets, if it proves too much.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ltsai (3 Jul 2013)

Finally bought Jebao 204 which is a 1200 l/h 20W canister filter.

My first time using a canister and find it hard to setup because of the rigidness of the new tubing.


----------



## ian_m (3 Jul 2013)

ltsai said:


> My first time using a canister and find it hard to setup because of the rigidness of the new tubing.


Plug one end with a wine stopper, fill with hot water, plug other end. Bend, rearrange, etc etc in to shapes and positions you want, drain water and leave to "set". Job done.


----------



## ltsai (3 Jul 2013)

Yeah, I should probably try that.  

The flow doesn't seem too strong when I'm using the spray bar when it is on max flow.


----------

